# Why Didn't I Know About This Website Long Ago?



## robgb (Mar 19, 2020)

Search for your headphones in the list, click on it and get the EQ settings to flatten the phones. Put that EQ in your Monitor FX (if you use Reaper) so that it won't be included in your final render. Saves you spending $99 for the Sonarworks headphone plugin.









AutoEq/README.md at 2dff3b2666357204076e9e064426a8762b992718 · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq


Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses - AutoEq/README.md at 2dff3b2666357204076e9e064426a8762b992718 · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq




github.com


----------



## Philip Vasta (Mar 19, 2020)

Very cool! Unfortunately the headphones i have (Audiotechnica M40x) leads to a 404 error. Doesn't matter for me personally since I have Sonarworks but still cool - Thanks Rob!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2020)

Philip Vasta said:


> Very cool! Unfortunately the headphones i have (Audiotechnica M40x) leads to a 404 error. Doesn't matter for me personally since I have Sonarworks but still cool - Thanks Rob!


Same. I use ATH M50x


----------



## mgpqa1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Philip Vasta said:


> Very cool! Unfortunately the headphones i have (Audiotechnica M40x) leads to a 404 error. Doesn't matter for me personally since I have Sonarworks but still cool - Thanks Rob!


The linked page in the OP is the "recommended" list (not sure what exactly/specifically that means), but there are three entries in the full index for your headphones:

Audio-Technica ATH-M40x by oratory1990
https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/blob/master/results/referenceaudioanalyzer/zero/Audio-Technica%20ATH-M40x (Audio-Technica ATH-M40x) by Reference Audio Analyzer
https://github.com/jaakkopasanen/AutoEq/blob/master/results/rtings/avg/Audio-Technica%20ATH-M40x (Audio-Technica ATH-M40x) by Rting


----------



## Rob (Mar 19, 2020)

robgb said:


> Search for your headphones in the list, click on it and get the EQ settings to flatten the phones. Put that EQ in your Monitor FX (if you use Reaper) so that it won't be included in your final render. Saves you spending $99 for the Sonarworks headphone plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob! Gonna try this


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 19, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Same. I use ATH M50x


Click on the "Full Index" link under 'Recommended Results'. Found the M50x resources there...

Link here:








AutoEq/INDEX.md at master · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq


Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses - AutoEq/INDEX.md at master · jaakkopasanen/AutoEq




github.com






EDIT: Just noticed someone else discovered this... Same info only this should link you to the entire 'full index'.


----------



## SergeD (Mar 19, 2020)

Files can be loaded into Equalizer APO and Peace 








Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO


Download Peace Equalizer, interface Equalizer APO for free. System-wide PC Audio Equalizer and Effects app for Windows 7 to 11. Peace equalizer is a Windows PC interface for Equalizer APO http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo. Besides an system-wide audio equalizer on your Windows PC...




sourceforge.net


----------

